# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  clip de mylène ! à voir !!!

## chienschatsdu62

commeçait la vidéo nouveau clip dmylène farmer ! à 7minutes 37

belle vidéo et émouvante

les larmes aux yeux !!

http://influence.over-blog.com/

----------


## BB22

Oui c'est un très beau clip, on ne met pas souvent ce genre de chose pour ne pas interpeller les gens sur la réalité des choses.

----------


## sylmo

Je n'arrive pas à le voir   :suspect:

----------


## poissonette

Beh on le verra plus sur ce lien.....
contenu ne correspondant pas au site  :fou:

----------


## Atypika

je suppose qu'il s'agit de cette vidéo : http://www.voici.fr/potins-people/les-p ... ins-266607  ::

----------


## kinkilou76

ca Marche plus

----------


## sylmo

> je suppose qu'il s'agit de cette vidéo : http://www.voici.fr/potins-people/les-p ... ins-266607


J'ai pu le voir mais saccadé à cause du chargement... 
Je n'avais pas le temps de rester jusqu'à la fin   :?

----------


## Atypika

l'astuce : tu mets en pause dès le début le temps que ça charge, et après tu lances    ::

----------


## sylmo

Merci je n'savais pô    ::

----------


## rozenn

super!!elle est vraiment bien cette nana!!

----------


## poissonette

ça s'arrête a 5 min 30 par contre.

----------


## chienschatsdu62

euh non sa dure bien 15 minutes juste qu'à partir de 7m et kelke le deuxième clip commence

----------


## poissonette

> je suppose qu'il s'agit de cette vidéo : http://www.voici.fr/potins-people/les-p ... ins-266607


Je pensais qu'il fallait avancer a la 7ème minute, alors que sur ce lien cela s'arrête a 5min....

 ::   :boulet: 

no comprendo du tout.....

----------


## chibi

Je viens de voir le clip que m'a envoyé une amie vegan. 
Contente que quelqu'un sous les feux de la rampe "parle" du sujet.

----------


## ptiteluciole59

Il doit y avoir une version longue car celles que j'ai trouvées font 5 minutes 30... si vous avez un lien plus longue durée !

Je suis complètement fan   :amour3:   si seulement...

----------


## poissonette

> Il doit y avoir une version longue car celles que j'ai trouvées font 5 minutes 30...


  ::  

jsuis pas la seule donc!


Encore d'autres???

le  :boulet:  c'est ici!

un lien?

 :jesors:

----------


## mely3969

jai pu voir que le clip forcement je pleure    ::    .. si triste tout ca je savais meme pas qu on utilisait les oiseaux et serpents   :beurk:   .

cest ou le reportage ou elle parle?

----------


## KatSam

*MERCI Mylène d'avoir le courage de parler pour ceux qui n'ont pas la parole et qui souffrent à cause de l'espèce humaine...*  ::

----------


## mely3969

> *MERCI Mylène d'avoir le courage de parler pour ceux qui n'ont pas la parole et qui souffrent à cause de l'espèce humaine...*



Mais ou vous la voyez parler ?? je ne vois que le clip  :hein2:

----------


## ptiteluciole59

> Envoyé par KatSam
> 
> *MERCI Mylène d'avoir le courage de parler pour ceux qui n'ont pas la parole et qui souffrent à cause de l'espèce humaine...* 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais ou vous la voyez parler ?? je ne vois que le clip  :hein2:



C'est "parler" dans le sens où ce clip en dit long en faite...

Je ne trouve toujours pas la version longue dont vous parlez, je suppose qu'il ont bien censuré !!!
Si vous avez mieux que 5 minutes 30, faites moi signe    ::

----------


## Nävis

Pour les personnes ne pouvant pas voir le clip, pourquoi ne mettez-vous un petit résumé de ce qui se passe ?

Ca permettrait ensuite à tous de poster des remarques sur le contenu, plutôt qu'une suite de posts qui s'apparente plutôt à du flood.

----------


## chienschatsdu62

http://www.tictacflo.com/paroles-mylene ... moins-clip

nouveau lien !

par contre laissé sur pause le temps que ça se télécharge sinon sa risque de couper

----------


## ptiteluciole59

Oui mais ça c'est un lien d'un clic de 5 minutes 30, hors tu parlais de 7 minutes 37 dans ton premier message !???

----------


## chienschatsdu62

non c ça ! c'est juste que le premier lien, il y avat deux clip, dt le deuxième qui commençait à partir de 7 minutes 30 ! sinon c'est ça !!!

----------


## ptiteluciole59

okkkkkkkk   :lol2:   j'avais pas percuté !

 :boulet:  c'est plein lol

----------


## STANDKING

Magnifique    ::  

J'ai toujours été fan, et bien je ne le regrette pas !

----------


## poissonette

> :boulet:  c'est plein lol



 :lol2:  :lol2:  :lol2:

----------


## volley

Bonjour,

C'est un super clip. Il passe en ce moment sur W9. 

Volley   ::

----------


## ripley77

Je l'ai vu en petit-déjeunant, ce matin, sur W9. Résultat : en larmes !

----------


## cathy rescue

:merci:  la vidéo géniale top cette nana je vais m acheter le cd   :merci:

----------


## VictoriaLou54

Mis sur mon forum..

C'est vraiment émouvant, surtout le chaton qu'elle prend sur son épaule...    ::

----------


## pepsy

Je l'ai vu tout a l'heure sur W9    ::   !
le moment ou tous les animaux partait ma mise en larme    ::

----------


## katia16

justement je voulais parler de cette vidéo, j'avais pas qu'il y avait déjà un post dessus !!  :lol2: 

Alors voilà, j'adooooooooooooooore ce clip !!

Mais je ne comprends rien aux paroles (même en les lisant !!)..........quelqu'un de plus subtil peux me faire une explication de texte ??

 :merci:

----------


## Solo

La vidéo est sur youtube, elle est superbe!!! je suis restée scotchée devant ma télé ce matin...
désolée je ne sais pas vous mettre le lien...   ::   ::   :amour3:

----------


## Solo

> La vidéo est sur youtube, elle est superbe!!! je suis restée scotchée devant ma télé ce matin...
> désolée je ne sais pas vous mettre le lien...     :amour3:


http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=NZIVRq-oNN4

----------


## BB22

Et voici les paroles : 

Qui n'a connu
Douleur immense
N'aura qu'un aperçu
Du temps
L'aiguille lente
Qu'il neige ou vente
L'omniprésente
Souligne ton absence
Partout

Qui n'a connu 
L'instable règne 
Qui n'a perdu
Ne sait la peine
Plus de réserve, du tout
Ni Dieu, ni Haine, s'en fout
Plus de superbe, j'ai tout
D'une peine...
Un enténèbrement 

[Refrain]
Si j'avais au moins 
Revu ton visage
Entrevu au loin
Le moindre nuage
Mais c'est à ceux
Qui se lèvent
Qu'on somme "d'espoir"
Dont on dit qu'ils saignent
Sans un au revoir, de croire
Et moi pourquoi j'existe
Quand l'autre dit "je meurs" ?
Pourquoi plus rien n'agite
Ton cur ?

Tous mes démons
Les plus hostiles
Brisent les voix
Les plus fragiles
De tous mes anges
Les plus dévoués
Et moi l'étrange paumée 
Fiancée à l'enténèbrement

[Refrain]
Si j'avais au moins 
Revu ton visage
Entrevu au loin
Le moindre nuage
Mais c'est à ceux
Qui se lèvent
Qu'on somme "d'espoir"
Dont on dit qu'ils saignent
Sans un au revoir, de croire
Et moi pourquoi j'existe
Quand l'autre dit "je meurs" ?
Pourquoi plus rien n'agite
Ton cur ?

[Refrain]
Si j'avais au moins 
Revu ton visage
Entrevu au loin
Le moindre nuage
Mais c'est à ceux
Qui se lèvent
Qu'on somme "d'espoir"
Dont on dit qu'ils saignent
Sans un au revoir, de croire
Et moi pourquoi j'existe
Quand l'autre dit "je meurs" ?
Pourquoi plus rien n'agite
Ton cur ? 

C'est tellement émouvant    ::

----------


## Mylenium

> justement je voulais parler de cette vidéo, j'avais pas qu'il y avait déjà un post dessus !!  :lol2: 
> 
> Alors voilà, j'adooooooooooooooore ce clip !!
> 
> Mais je ne comprends rien aux paroles (même en les lisant !!)..........quelqu'un de plus subtil peux me faire une explication de texte ??
> 
>  :merci:


C'est toujours ça avec Mylène. Il y a toujours des doubles sens. Moi par exemple je n'aurais pas du tout imaginé un clip sur la vivisection (surtout pour la suite de Dégénaration où ça copulait à tout va !!!). Je pensais plus à la perte d'un être cher mais humain...

----------


## Poupy

> Envoyé par katia16
> 
> justement je voulais parler de cette vidéo, j'avais pas qu'il y avait déjà un post dessus !!  :lol2: 
> 
> Alors voilà, j'adooooooooooooooore ce clip !!
> 
> Mais je ne comprends rien aux paroles (même en les lisant !!)..........quelqu'un de plus subtil peux me faire une explication de texte ??
> 
>  :merci:
> ...



Je trouve justement que c'est une suite logique au premier clip... après s'être occupée des humains (faîtes l'amour pas la guerre) elle sauve les animaux, et tout le monde il est content (j'aurais juste peut-être pas fait les choses dans le même ordre, à sa place   ::  )

----------


## Mylenium

mouai, pas bête...

par contre; dans son clip c'est bizare, je n'ai vu aucun chien... Elle a plutôt axé sur les animaux un peu sauvage. Sachant qu'un chat peut vite redevenir sauvage dans la nature.

----------


## AZUR

:Embarrassment: k:  Magnifique!    ::

----------


## ptiteluciole59

Ben moi à force de piocher des trucs sur les animaux par-ci par-là, j'ai entendu parlé de "terroristes" de l'ALF (animal libération front) qui sauvent des animaux en laboratoires et explosent tout... j'ai direct trouvé un rapport avec le clip de mylène !!!

J'ai été voir la vidéo qu'ils ont fait du petit singe et c'est magnifique, j'en ai encore les larmes aux yeux... même si je suis pas pour la casse, dans le principe de délivrer les animaux je dirais que l'utopie de Mylène est devenue leur combat et je respecte.

----------


## TiteEva

tout simplement Superbe!    ::  *
J'aime beaucoup Mylène Farmer a la base et la encore plus !    ::

----------


## Marjorie0909

Son clip est vraiment très bien fait ...
Au moins un clip qui veut dire quelque chose ...

----------


## snoopette

Son clip est magnifique! Mylène est une chanteuse que j'admire depuis des années! Merci à elle pour ce clip émouvant et engagé!

----------


## evmi86

En effet, très beau clip, images émouvantes sur fond de la voix d"ange"de Mylène...
Si seulement on pouvait guérir tous les animaux et les libérer comme elle le fait dans son clip...

Bien souvent mystérieuse, et peu présente dans les médias, je trouve cela très touchant qu'elle ait fait un clip contre la vivisection !

----------


## mustela-asbl

> mouai, pas bête...
> 
> par contre; dans son clip c'est bizare, je n'ai vu aucun chien... Elle a plutôt axé sur les animaux un peu sauvage. Sachant qu'un chat peut vite redevenir sauvage dans la nature.


moi aussi j'ai chialé... par contre là je ne te rejoints pas mylénium car je pense qu'il vaut mieux ne pas trop montrer le principe "j'ouvre la cage et hop la belle liberté" surtout avec les animaux listés domestiques que les particuliers peuvent posséder chez eux!! c beau et louable mais ça ne se passe pas comme ça en vrai même les animaux les plus "sauvages" auront besoin d'un accompagnement après leur libération pour reprendre contact avec la vraie vie...

c magnifique mais à prendre au second degré... nous les protecteurs nous le comprenons mais le grand public  ::  y en surement qui vont penser que de se jeter dans la première animalerie venue pour ouvrir toutes les cages c'est cool  ::  les lapins vont retourner peupler les parcs et les squarres, les rats et les souris ramasseront les dents des petits enfants qui laisseront un cookie à leur intention, etc...même qu'on va inventer la voiture lévitationelle pour ne plus les écraser ces pauvres tits animaux!

mais clairement, le combat se veut engagé et le pari risqué dans notre monde de "démocratie censurée"! bravo à Mylène! elle met le public au courant de l'horreur des conditions d'expérimentation (en très soft hein on est d'accord  :: ) et nous on prend le relais derrière pour expliquer comment on sauve les animaux en "vrai"  ::

----------


## Kyt's

Elle aurait dû ajouter dans son clip le moment où elle défile en cuir et plumes pour son super ami pro-fourrure Jean-Paul Gaultier  ::

----------


## Geek_Mary

Oui c'est malheureux, mais c'est mieux que rien, c'est comme les poufs qui posent nues pour la PETA pour les campagne "plutôt à poil qu'en fourrure" et qui déambulent deux ans plus tard sur Hollywood boulevard avec du vison.... c'est horrible pour les pauvres visons qui ont "servis" pour leurs manteaux, mais la pub aura marqué d'avantage les gens.... je sais pas si c'est très clair....
Et puis on peut être contre l'expérimentation et porter du cuire (la plupart des gens pensent malheureusement que le cuire des vêtements vient des mêmes vaches que leur steak.... :: )
... dur de changer les mentalités....

----------

